
NewsBot: The fastest way to find related articles - daviducolo
https://getnewsbot.com
======
tomw1808
That is really awesome! I really like the UI and the idea.

I am wondering... Is there a Lucene Index underneath?

There are "only" 200.000+ Articles, since when are you crawling?

and are these really "curated", as it states? Are you guys really
reading/filtering everything by hand?

Thanks!

~~~
maxnov
Thanks Tom! Max from Lateral here, we made the extension. We're using the
Lateral API to recommend news, specifically the news recommender.

The news recommender pulls in content from various news sources RSS feeds and
processes them so we can recommend them. So the curation is regarding the
sources not the articles. We started collecting articles in November last
year, there's actually over 330K now.

You can read a bit more about the news recommender here:
[https://lateral.io/docs/text-matching/pre-populated-
recommen...](https://lateral.io/docs/text-matching/pre-populated-
recommenders#news)

~~~
dangson
Just checked out Lateral and it seems really cool. Just wondering what your
monetization plan is. I'd like to use this for a site I develop at work, but
wouldn't want you guys to suddenly announce exorbitant fees or shut down due
to insufficient funding.

~~~
jmartink
Thanks for the interest!

We have a tiered subscription pricing based on the amount of calls being made
and records being stored to recommend from. I’d be very happy to chat in more
detail and to send over some additional information. My email is
martin@lateral.io

------
tenkabuto
While thinking about this as a consumer, I didn't quite get it, as I don't
remember wanting article recommendations, let alone _news_ article
recommendations or wanting them enough to install an extension to provide
such. But once I saw the Buffer integration, I realized that this may work
well for content marketers. It was only after that that I noticed the "Follow
the story" feature, which is much more useful for consumers.

------
benjaminwilson
Here is an explanation of how it works:
[https://blog.lateral.io/2015/07/newsbot-under-the-
hood/](https://blog.lateral.io/2015/07/newsbot-under-the-hood/)

~~~
mandeepj
I think the main piece of puzzle is missing - how they are geting IDs of
similar documents ?

